# "the other board" Promo Code



## knelli (Jun 30, 2008)

If you plan on ordering through "the other board" between now and 10.31.08, I have a 10% discount code....

Send me a private message if you are interested!

Knelli


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 30, 2008)

^^ Have you tried Amazon.com? I've gotten better prices with them than those other guys.


----------



## knelli (Jun 30, 2008)

I agree to use Amazon if you can.... unless you need the new editiona of SERM or CERM..... Good luck to those studying for this October!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 30, 2008)

I got my MERM through Amazon at a much better price.


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 16, 2008)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I got my MERM through Amazon at a much better price.


Yea...I bought my SERM for April though Amazon, but the new edition is not available there yet...updated for the codes on the exam.


----------

